# That 39 degree snowflake and ding sound ...



## BMMW (Oct 24, 2011)

... make me laugh every time. It spooks me. I expect to look down and see some horrific sign of doom, and it's only a snowflake. Gets me every time.

HaHa VW!


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

I know! Me too! It has freaked my passengers before too! They're like, "What was that? Is something wrong with the car?" I'm like, "No, it just dropped below 40 degrees!"


----------



## sehr_schnell (May 20, 2011)

I never understood that. Gets me everytime too. It should ding under 33 degrees. 


Sent from my white iPhone 4 using my fingers, and I guess tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sehr_schnell said:


> I never understood that. Gets me everytime too. It should ding under 33 degrees.....


The warning is for possible road ice conditions. Ice can form on the highway/bridge surfaces at 39 F.


----------



## slo-mk4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahabit freaked me out the first time. Because I was in the ghetto and just thinking crap! Please don't break down on me now hahaha


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's why

http://www.icyroadsafety.com/icybridges.shtml

It is kind of annoying that it makes a noise and it is the same noise it makes for other things


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

i hate safety features that can warn me of potential road hazards. I prefer to discover them by sliding sideways into either a concrete wall or telephone pole.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

FoxSt said:


> i hate safety features that can warn me of potential road hazards. I prefer to discover them by sliding sideways into either a concrete wall or telephone pole.


Well said. Some folks seem to feel it necessary to complain about everything.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I get a chill up my spine every time I hear that. :thumbdown:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

FoxSt said:


> i hate safety features that can warn me of potential road hazards. I prefer to discover them by sliding sideways into either a concrete wall or telephone pole.


Post of the day lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

It scares the me every time also 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Super scary.


----------



## Scum Frog (May 30, 2011)

So the wife and I are driving our some what new to us 07 Jetta 2.0T last week and all of a sudden we hear the ring and I go WTF is that and look over at the dash ( she is driving) and see the snowflake and 4C flashing. I start to laugh and says Thanks for that warning! Now it's just getting annoying and I'll have to listen to it all winter long LOL


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Scum Frog said:


> ....Now it's just getting annoying and I'll have to listen to it all winter long LOL


How many times in a year do you think you will be *in your car driving* as the temperature *passes thru the upper limit*? Maybe a half doz.? (The tone is only as the temperature *passes thru the upper limit*, not if the temperature is already below the limit. And, it makes the tone only once)


----------



## kamui4u (Mar 31, 2010)

haha I thought I was the only one, I heard it go off this morning it made me jump a bit. :laugh:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

So new cars even have sensors that tell you when it's cold??


----------



## werdnakills (Jun 7, 2011)

I just think its funny that it's 39 and not 32 :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

werdnakills said:


> I just think its funny that it's 39 and not 32 :screwy:


So, in your area, is there something that prevents the freezing danger at 39F that occurs everywhere else?

Read about it in your OM.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

It lets drivers accept the incoming CEL that's coming up.


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

this thread made me smile.

My wife and I gave it the code name, "Frosty Paws" years ago. So when it dings, whoever's driving simply says something along the line of, "uh oh, it's frosty paws time" 

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## werdnakills (Jun 7, 2011)

It also dinged at 23 last night..?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

werdnakills said:


> It also dinged at 23 last night..?


Does anyone read the OM anymore to understand the features?


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

werdnakills said:


> I just think its funny that it's 39 and not 32 :screwy:


At 32 you'd have at least some ice and wouldn't need the alarm. 32+ gives you warning to be careful, for better or worse. Tone gets me every time as well-give it a sound different from other warning alarms so we'll know what it is and I bet we wouldn't be spooked every time it goes off.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

werdnakills said:


> It also dinged at 23 last night..?


Mine dings if the temp is


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TOMPASS said:


> Mine dings if the temp is


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mine went off the other night at 41 degrees.

My friend was in the car and can verify. So odd.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

It happened to me as I was driving home from a night on the town this past Saturday. It was my third whole day with my new car, a Mark 6 Golf. When it dinged, I saw the information system window and thought, "Oh, no, i need coolant _already??_" :laugh: The coolant light on my old Mark 4 Golf would go on on cold days, but the coolant level was fine, it just needed to boil a bit. I guess that was the equivalent of the new car's thermometer.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

werdnakills said:


> I just think its funny that it's 39 and not 32 :screwy:


 IIRC,it goes 'ding' at that higher temperature reading because *black ice* is still able to hang on well into the higher temps~even if it were raining and not snowing.
the lower degree 'ding' is to alert you to the fact that road salt etc. is, essentially, no longer effective at these lower temps (brrr!)


----------



## SleepyGorillaMuseum (Jan 8, 2008)

Living on the Gulf Coast of Florida I don't hear it that often, it's so upsetting to see though.


----------



## ProDriver77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Most of the time I don't hear it. Moonsoon Sound System + Voodoo Control (Android) does that!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Winter time - Drive safe :snowcool:


----------



## Most Dope 93 (Oct 31, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> Winter time - *Drift* safe :snowcool:


----------

